
Show HN: Database of available one-word domains and domain hacks across 20 TLDs - steventey
https://www.oneword.domains/tlds
======
anzhelika18
Hi Steven,

You've done such an amazing work since OWD was first featured here. Especially
loved how the loading speed of pages has improved so much!

However, I would still love to see a couple of other features, like the price
(or price ranges) displayed so I don't have to go to other websites to check
it, and also see short monthly reports in your newsletter about which TLDs
were sold the most, what are their categories (tech, food, etc) and the
average prices to stay up-to-date.

Thanks for your commitment and awesome contribution to this industry!

~~~
steventey
Hey Anzhelika! Thanks a lot for your feedback, as well as your encouraging
words! I'm planning to add the "price range" feature for each of the TLDs very
soon - it's one of the top tasks on my to-do list - so stay tuned!

As for the monthly reports feature - I really like that idea! I'll definitely
write that down and implement it in future newsletters!

Really appreciate the amazing suggestions! Thank you!

------
steventey
Hello Hacker News! Maker of One Word Domains here! Since OWD's last appearance
on Hacker News, I've added a few extra features to the site including 20 new
TLDs, a domain hacks category, new filter parameters, as well as a rudimentary
user authentication system.

I'm posting here because I would love to get your thoughts on which features
you would like to see next for a tool like this. My current plan is to add the
following features:

\- An advanced search tool where users can type in a given word and receive
relevant high-quality domains that are generated via sentiment analysis and
deep learning.

\- Premium newsletter service - users can choose a niche and we will send
weekly newsletters with the best domains pertaining to that niche.

\- A full-fledged user management and authentication system on One Word
Domains where users can log in with their account and save all the domains
that they like with the click of a button and review their selections later.

Would love hear some feedback on this, as well as the site/UX in general.
Please, don't be afraid to be harsh - I really appreciate any constructive
criticisms that I can get.

Thanks a lot,

Steven

